# bessa 66 counter advance stuck on number 8



## manmcg2012 (May 20, 2013)

hi my name is sean... can anyone help me with my new camera .. its a bessa 66 [baby bessa] shutter firing on all speeds and its in mint condition it came with manual  ..the only problem is the counter on the housing top is jammed on number8  u need this setting on 0 before loading film ...., i have tried tripping the film roller inside chamber  to no avail the counter is still on 8  theres also a slide switch near rewind wheel which doesn;t seem to do anything *** any help appreciated ...


----------

